# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  El accidente de un carguero amenaza con causar un vertido en Nueva Zelanda

## embalses al 100%

*El accidente de un carguero amenaza con causar un vertido en Nueva Zelanda*

El barco estaba encallado en un arrecife desde el mes de octubreUna tormenta ha provocado que la nave se parta en dos

Una tormenta ha hecho saltar las alertas en la costa norte de Nueva Zelanda por el posible peligro de un vertido de petróleo. El carguero Rena, que llevaba encallado en un arrecife desde el pasado mes de octubre, se ha partido en dos debido a los efectos del temporal y las autoridades portuarias del país temen que se produzca un derrame petrolero en la zona.

De momento, se desconoce la cantidad exacta de fuel que el barco conserva en su interior. El buque tiene bandera de Moldavia y en el momento en el que encalló transportaba más de 1000 contenedores.

Las primeras acciones para intentar recuperar los restos de petróleo que transportaba el Rena ya se han puesto en marcha, según ha indicado el portavoz de los servicios marítimos neozelandeses Ross Henderson, que también ha informado de que las dos partes en las que ha quedado dividido el barco se han alejado más de 30 metros entre sí.

Desde que la nave quedó encallada el pasado 5 de octubre en el arrecife de Astrolabio, unas 350 toneladas de petróleo se han vertido en la costa norte del país, causando la muerte de más de 1.000 aves y llegando a las playas más cercanas. Los servicios marítimos ya habían bombeado más de mil toneladas desde el accidente.



Fuente: elpais.com

Una mala noticia, sin duda. Lo llaman el Prestige, (o como se diga) del Pacífico.

----------

